# Craftsman Weedeater



## nc-ghost (Apr 13, 2005)

Have a weird thing happening, I do not have the model number on me but can reply with info tonight when I get home. 

It is a Craftsman Convertible weedeater where you can add an edger, brush cutter etc. Recently when I try and use it I have to keep it on half choke to keep it running. I can gun the engine to get it up to speed for 10-15 seconds but that's it. I then have to turn it to full choke for 1-3 seconds or it will cut off. If I do this repeatly I can keep it running but only for 10-15 on high spin and then full choke again. I do not know enough about engines but I am guessing it is either the carburetor,fuel filter or clogged lines, any ideas on which to start with? 

Thanks


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

Sounds like you have a clogged fuel filter or a dirty carb. My suggestion would be to go ahead and have it serviced and have the carb rebuilt at a small engine shop since 2 cycle engines are very very tricky.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Open up the high end needle on the carb about 1/2 turn and tune from there so it runs properly.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

how old is it, if its new like that and hasn't been used much it's probablly a misadjusted screw. if its older then that, maybe a year or more, or even more. its either a dirty carb or clogged filter. or old oil mix will sometimes do it.


----------



## nc-ghost (Apr 13, 2005)

It's about 2-3 years old, will try the high end needle high end needle when I go to use it next, if that does not work I will take it in for service. Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

My guess is that some fuel was left in the carb and when it evaporates it leaves behind the oil that dries out. Most likely slightly blocking a passage. Could also be a coating on the inlet screen. Once you get it running, it may clear itself out some through use. If adjusting the screw lets it run without being too lean then go ahead a use it.

Let's see, in my first two days back at work I would say I seen at least a dozen that had these same symptoms. Very few people run the carb dry before they put them away in the winter so they have these problems in the spring. Pull off the inlet side of the carb, shoot a bit of cleaner in it, put it back together and it's good as new... maybe a 5 minute job.

If you have to send it in go to Sears and get a Maintanence Aggrement... I think they are $29.99 for a year... carb cleaning and most anything else needed to get it running will be covered.


----------



## nc-ghost (Apr 13, 2005)

Adjusting the screw did not make a difference, parden my ignorance but do you mean to get access to one of the hoses and shoot a little but of cleaner? What type of cleaner also? How would I identify the inlet side?

Thanks


----------



## nc-ghost (Apr 13, 2005)

http://tinyurl.com/77elf shows diagram


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The inlet side of the carb will have one screw holding on the cover... the other side where the diaphram is has 4 screws. Unscrew that screw and pull the cover off... make sure you pay attention how the the thin plastic "valve" plate is positioned.

Once you have that off you will see a round area about the size of a pencil. You should see a sceen in that hole... or you might see a bunch of "gunk" in there. You can use regular carb cleaner to spray in and around there to clean it out.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

carb choke cleaner that you can find at a auto parts store, walmart, small stores like a dollar general, regular carb choke cleaner in a spray can with the little tube taped to the side for accuracy. since the adjustment didn't do a thing the carb is stopped up, like hankster said. next time run to after you get it going, to avoid this run it dry or run it from time to time.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2005)

*craftsman weedeater trouble also*

My weedeater will not stay running so I took off the carb and the hose that goes into the tank fell off and then I found the filter and more hose and a plastic frame of some sort in the tank. So I got new hose and another filter which doesn't exactly match but anyway now I'm trying to push the hose through the tiny hole in the bottom of the tank and pull it though to the top so I can get the filter on and it is just not working so without a manual I do not have the information to figure this out. Can the tank come apart? Is there a trick to getting the hose though and what was the little plastic frame for that I found in the tank?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Cut the hose on an angle... that will help you feed it through the hole in the tank. Once it is poking through a bit you can grab it with some needle nose plyers and pull it through.

I would also guess that some gunk got into the carb filter when the fuel lines broke apart. You may have to pull the carb apart and clean out the inlet screen on it.

My guess is you are talking about a black, somewhat round course mesh thing with a "pig tail" off one side? If so, that is the retainer for the fuel cap that keeps the fuel cap attached to the tank when you unscrew it... many times they fall off the fuel cap.


----------



## Kathy (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the info. That is exactly what I was trying to do but couldn't figure the plastic thingy out so that make s sense now. So the fuel filter just flops around in the tank attached to the end of the hose.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah the fuel filter connected to the end of the fuel line just flops around in there


----------



## Kennyshoots (Jun 1, 2005)

*Kinda Related*

I have a Craftsman weedeater that recently began to run worse and worse until it finally stopped runnig completely, I reasoned that some of the above was happening and began to investigate, cleaned the carb, adjusted the carb, checked for spark (good spark), etc. Removed the muffler and looked down into the cylinder, the piston appears to have score marks on it and part of the cylinder bore seems to be eroided from around the intake ports. Looks BAD. The weedeater is about 5 yrs old, never abused, moderate use. Do these engines eventually just give up the ghost? Are these (craftsman) bad weedeaters?

Thanks,
Kenny

Jesus Saves!
John 3:16


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

I would say 5 years of normal use is about normal. Craftsmen wackers are made by Poulan or MTD, the same company that makes the majority of "consumer" wackers on the market, be it a Weedeater brand, Poluan, Ryobi, Bolans, Troybult, etc. Doesn't matter what name is on it, they are made by one of two companies. The main difference is that Craftsman has better warranties.


----------

